# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  буриме

## bobsan

А вот здесь выдаём и получаем задания,
для создания вечных шедевров!!!!!!


Стихоплеты всех мастей!!!
За заданием скорей!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А вот здесь выдаём и получаем задания,
> для создания вечных шедевров!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Стихоплеты всех мастей!!!
> За заданием скорей!!!!!


И хде оно, задание?:eek: :smile: 
Тогда лови ты первый..... Думаю на первый раз хватит :Aga:  :biggrin: 

*Переселение
Нововведение
Пробуждение
Ознакомленние
Нетерпение
Столпотворение
Умозаключение
Размышление
Стихотворение
Обозрение
Несварение
Торможение
Брожение
Отложение
Сцепление*

----------


## Ильгам

*Звёздочка*,





> И хде оно, задание?


Жди,жди скоро получешь!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Жди,жди скоро получешь!


Хе, Ну раз уж ты тут был, мог бы и черкнуть несколько слов - скажем 10 -15:smile:

----------


## maknata

Я здесь! Уряяяяя!! :069:   :016:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Народ! Прекращайте здесь флудить, а то скоро заданий будет не найти...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Ну что, пробежимся по заданиям?
*bobsan*,
*Печать
Ночь
Рыло
Мясорубка
Лед
Подземка
Прутик
Свирель
Чаша
Крендель
Колесо*

*Звёздочка*,

*Табуретка
Квадратура
Трапеция
Семья
Орнитолог
Пингвин
Тюмень
Море
Закат
Счастье
*

*maknata*,
*Ночь
Телефон
Провод
Ворона
Звезда 
Ветер
Страх
Град
Мясо
Бред
Чума
Радость*

*PAN*,

*Лес
Соболь
Еретик
Ключ
Естествознание
Программа
Челобитная
Пропуск
Колючка
Забава
трель
Колхозница
Лакомство*

*Умка*,

*Льдинка
Королева
Герда
Олень
Чертополох
Смерч
Осколок
Канделябр
Дуэль
Крик*

*Хромая Судьба*,
*Город
Праздник
Песня
Слова
Ответ
Странный
Камень
Груда
Река
Амбразура*

Ну и для всех желающих подключиться (Звездочка, чур не тырить...-:D):

*Зима
Снег
Сосульки
Крыша
Лед
Машины
Огни
Город
Неон
Снежинка*

----------


## bobsan

*Van der Graaf*,
 ну.....
я принял!

----------


## maknata

Задание получила - потопала выполнять!))

----------


## maknata

А хде ишо задания?

----------


## maknata

Чёт забросили совсем темку.. Тыкс.. Танюша, воть тебе задание -
Снегопад,
Навзрыд
Дым
Город
Лучик
Надежда
Спасение
Гололёд
Костёр
Лыжня
Процесс
Инцендент
Ходики
Шышки
Медведь

----------


## Адреналина

И мне что-то задайте.

----------


## bobsan

*Адреналина*,

получай

тигр 
волк 
орел
лев
сукин сын
мурманск
свинопас
велосипед

хватит пока дерзай!

----------


## Адреналина

*bobsan*,
Вот не мог ты, сукин сын,
Дать задание другое,
О деревьях в летнем зное,
О любви святой и вечной.
Нет, должна велосипедом
Ехать в Мурсманск за победой.
Чтоб какой-то свинопас
От волков меня там спас.
Лучше в Африку поеду,
Чемоданы я на среду  соберу
И в добрый путь...
Там уж точно не уснуть:
Лев мне встретится могучий
Будет добрый, не кусучий.
А ОРЕЛ не к месту здесь.
Может быть он где-то есть,
Только где, не знаю я...

Как попыточка моя?

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,
 Вредина.. всем раздаёт, а я тут без заданий сижу..:frown:

----------


## Адреналина

*maknata*, можно дать тебе задание....
ОН
ВЕТЕР
КУРИТ
ОКНА
БЕРЕЗА
ПОЗДНО
ЧАЙКОВСКИЙ
ВОЛНЫ
КАПРИЗ
В ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ

----------


## maknata

*Адреналина*,
 Запросто! Чичас пойду покурю, выложу в готовой продукции))

----------


## Адреналина

*maknata*,
Буду ждать....

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Девочки, если в этой теме будет флуд, то никто не сможет найти своих заданий...

----------


## Адреналина

*Хромая Судьба*,
ок

----------


## bobsan

*Адреналина*,
 здесь только задания , а проризведения надо класть в *готовой продукции*

----------


## Адреналина

*bobsan*,
я уже поняла, но после того, как отвтеила...

----------


## bobsan

Ну всё все расслабились раздаю задания 

Сперва как всегда Звездочке

Мозг
Лабуда
Перебор
Неудача
Круто
Погода
Река
Тельняшка
Паром
Корзина

  для дирехторши, Maknata получай

Правила
Индустрия 
Инструкция
Китай
Парфюм
Перенос
Безопасность
Использование
Рюмка
Список

У Умки и так заданий не выполненных полно

Так, Пану: давай Паша  можно частушками

Печать
Ложь
Копия
Жизнь
Документ
Узел
Время
Календарь
Мини
Ножки

Ну и новеньким  Адреналина лови

Диск
Время
Сервис
Игра
Общение
Нимб 
Рога  
Крылья

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,
 Ессс! Пошла выполнять!:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> 
> Табуретка
> Квадратура
> Трапеция
> Семья
> Орнитолог
> Пингвин
> Тюмень
> ...


Ой, мама дрогая!! 
Прошу прощения! Давно не заглядыала, и не видела задания...:rolleyes: :redface: 
Сейчас же напишу ответ. :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Чёт забросили совсем темку.. Тыкс.. Танюша, воть тебе задание -
> Снегопад,
> Навзрыд
> Дым
> Город
> Лучик
> Надежда
> Спасение
> Гололёд
> ...


Ой, Наташенькааааа!!!!!!!! Сейчас роднуля, напишу, эт капец...
По моему 3 задания задолжала)))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну всё все расслабились раздаю задания
> 
> Сперва как всегда Звездочке
> 
> Мозг
> Лабуда
> Перебор
> Неудача
> Круто
> ...


Вот жешшшшшшшш, любишь ты меня помучить да?))))
Лана, сейчас получишь тоже..

Удаляюсь писать ответы....)))))

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Всё, пипец, я больше сюда не захожу... можете присылать задания в личку.....................

----------


## bobsan

*Хромая Судьба*,
 а что такое кто ????
кто обидел????????

----------


## dAnte

Вот значит сижу я на паре по физике и засыпаю уже почти! вдруг слышу слова какие-то незнакомые! я их давай побыстрому записывать! Долго думал кому их подарить, а потом понял, слова ведь такие романтичные, поэтому:
*bobsan*,
Сцинтялляция
Резерфорд
Эмиссия
Флюрисценция
Стокова люминация
Люминофор
Инфермин
Уровень Ферми

Вот такие слова, если родишь на их основе, что-нибудь хорошее, ей богу тоже вернусь в тему со стихами!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> думал кому их подарить, а потом понял, слова ведь такие романтичные, поэтому:
> bobsan,
> Сцинтялляция
> Резерфорд
> Эмиссия
> Флюрисценция
> Стокова люминация
> Люминофор
> Инфермин
> Уровень Ферми


Скука.. и проф над ухом галдит.... Пока Саша сделает, я тоже попробую. :Tu:

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,
 ох молодец!!!!!
действительно хорошие романтические слова!!!!
щя выдам!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну всё, держите задания... 
Бобсану - Саша, тебе...

Английский
Права
Разговор
Вечеринка
Именины
Надежды
Потенция
Лето
Звонок
Сновидения

-----------------------

Наташенька, тебе....

Взаимовыручка
Настроение
Характер
Страсти
Эквивалентность
Трение
Дедукция
Обстракция
Рыбак
Отвёртка
Трапеция
Уловки

----------


## bobsan

> Бобсану - Саша, тебе...


не а чё сразу косой!?!?!?!?!
а остальные отдыхают???????
вообще заставили писать , а сами в кусты!!!!
так не честно пусть все пашут!!!!!!!
даёщь!!!!! задание всем!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,
 Саш, у меня тож есть)) Ща буду чёт стряпать))

----------


## PAN

> Всё, пипец, я больше сюда не захожу... можете присылать задания в личку.....................


:frown: ...

Для Любушки:

Шнурок
Снегопад
Витамины
Лекарь
Номерок
Оранжевый
Скакать
Прочитанный
Новость
Эра....

И, отдельно, цветочек -  :flower:  .... :Aga:  

P.S. Задание составлено в двух экземплярах, имеющих одинаковое побудительное значение. Первый экземпляр размещается в "Буриме", второй направляется в "личку"....:tongue: ..:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Звездочке:

Заливает
Часовой
Звук
Осколки
Белый
Ухабы
Кроватка
Шарик

:wink: ....:smile:

----------


## PAN

*maknata*,

И тебе, шоб не скучала...

Отравитель
Медведь
Эротика
Офигенный
Пластик
Вопрос
Авто
Адреналин...

:rolleyes: ...

----------


## PAN

А вот и Бобсану:

Нескромно
Забытый
Сюртук
Роса
Неделимая
Цветы
Живопись
Корзина
Водичка
Дуэль...:tongue: ....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Умке и дАнте напишу когда приползут до форума...:mad: ....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 сам давай выкладывай!!!!

----------


## PAN

дык - вроде всё выложил.....:eek:  Осталось только одно задание от Любушки, но оно весьма особое, что дает мне возможность помедлить с написанием.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Димитрий

> Сообщение от *bobsan*,
> *PAN,
> сам 
> давай 
> выкладывай!!!!*


Ну,ка *PAN* сказал  *bobsan*
*сам*, братуха, не плошай,
а скорее тут *давай*
всё, что есть, *выкладывай*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Димка - хулиган!!! :mad: 
Размещение стихов - или в "Готовой продукции", или в "Диалогах"...

Но молодец, что забежал на огонёк....:biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

*PAN*,
 а почему сразу ган? :eek:

----------


## bobsan

*Димитрий*,
 ну раз зашел- получи:

медведь
лапух
оборотень
акробат
танец
ладанка
визитка
лапсердак
пинцет
веревка

давай , дерзай!!!!

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
да здесь я заданий нет вот и не делаю!

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,

Ну дык держи...

Клинок
Копейка
Пластилин
Завернутый
Ромб
Глазеть
Забава
Хитроград...

:wink: ....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звездочке:
> 
> Заливает
> Часовой
> Звук
> Осколки
> Белый
> Ухабы
> Кроватка
> Шарик


Беру)))))))))

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 что-то Танечка лавно всем не раздавала заданий......

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> что-то Танечка лавно всем не раздавала заданий......


Ах так!!!!!! Держите, мои родные!!!!!!!!!!!!

Как и следовало ожидать - первое БобСаньчику:biggrin: 

*Мороз
Пробка
Аккумулятор
Сон
Муза
Длительный секс ( с розетками):biggrin: 
Речка
Снег
Горка
Баня
Капля*

----------------------------

Для ПАНа ( Пашуля лови)

*Старость
Охмуритель
Педант
Лабрадор
Покос
Весло
Нортон
Живопись
Мембрана
Скованность*

------------------------

Для ДанТе ( Руслану)
*
Сессия
Амбразура
Дедукция
Эррекция
Радикал
Опера
Коктейль
Возвращение
Аптека
Фонарь*

------------------

Для Димы....

*Новичёк
Жилетка
Бабочка ( разновидность  галстука)  
Эротик -шоп
Лазейка
Соседка
Метаморфоза
Галоген
Медведь
Весна*
---------------

Натусе не даю - она пока не вернулась.... :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Для ПАНа ( Пашуля лови)



Принято...

----------


## maknata

Тыкс.. я вродь свои задания выполнила, теперь и сама заданий нараздаю..
*PAN*, держи

ЧУДО
СТАРЕЦ
МОЩЬ
ОГОНЬ
КОМБИНАТ
ВОПЛЬ
ВЫХУХОЛЬ
ПРОЩЕНИЕ

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
 Танюшик, и тебе заданьице))
БЛОКНОТ
ЦВЕТОК
КИНЖАЛ
ШАРМ
ШРАМ
ТУЗ
ПЕЧАТЬ
КОМПРЕСС
ДЕФИЛЕ

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,
 Сань, тебе тоже заданьице
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
ПЕТУХ
ФАСОЛЬ
ШНУРОК
ПОДМОСТКИ
ДЫМ
ФЛАМЕНКО
МАЛИНА
НЕБЕСА
БОЛЬНОЙ

----------


## PAN

*maknata*,
 Принято.... 

Выхухоль -  :Ok:  ...

----------


## bobsan

> Вот значит сижу я на паре по физике и засыпаю уже почти! вдруг слышу слова какие-то незнакомые! я их давай побыстрому записывать! Долго думал кому их подарить, а потом понял, слова ведь такие романтичные, поэтому:
> bobsan,
> Сцинтялляция
> Резерфорд
> Эмиссия
> Флюрисценция
> Стокова люминация
> Люминофор
> Инфермин
> ...



это что значит, тебе не понравилось что я сделал???

хорошо...
ну, выдай что нибудь на мои слова!!!

апперцепция
субстрат
пуббертатный период
матримональный
конвергенция
остракизм
мама мыла раму

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> Танюшик, и тебе заданьице))


Наташенька, принимаю. ПОшла царапать ( еслли в больную голову что-нибудь залезет) :Tu:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*dAnte*,

Нуддизм
Затмение
Пропорция
Синхронизация
Гвоздодёр
Цезарь
Свинопас

*maknata*,

Предвкушение
Настрой
Работа
Вечеринка
Гардероб
Подружка
Разочарование
Изначально

*PAN*,

Довостребования
Буржуйка
Дымок
Прелюдии
Котелок
Полярный ПОлюс
Воинственный
Безотказный

*bobsan*,

Нововведения
Утопия
Нервотрёпка
Пробка
Достояние
Возвращение
Попойка
Речка
Студентка
Салфетка

----------


## bobsan

*maknata*,
*Звёздочка*,
 спасибо девченки но выполню как нить в другой раз,
че-то меня муза покинула, ни чего не пишется...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> че-то меня муза покинула, ни чего не пишется...


 :Tu:

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,

Довольно...:mad: Что за грусть?... Весна на дворе!!!!!

Держи задание:

*Воробей
Юла
Бомжи
Валидол
Сермяжный
Струна
Корешок
Сапфир
Дрыгаться
Желание*

 :flower:  ....

----------


## PAN

Так.... Кому ещё?

Бобсану накидаю - и пусть только попробует лентяйничать!...:mad: Тогда я сам возьмусь за тему эротики и оставлю его без оваций... :Vah:  

*Губки
Юбки
Ножки
Глазки
Солнце
Ветер
Завещание
Залётный
Хохотать
Ню...*

Давай, Саня!:tongue: ....

----------


## PAN

Кто ещё дерзнёт?...:rolleyes: 

Кстати - увидите медведя - гоните в Буримю.... :Aga:  

И мне кто нибудь задание нарисуйте.... :Oj:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
 Паш, для тибю - любой каприз!
КАПРИЗ
КАРАПУЗ
ПЛАСТИЛИН
ОВЦА
ТРАВА
СЕРДЦЕ
СОЛНЦЕ
ПЕРЬЯ
ПЕРЕПРАВА
ГАРПИЯ
СИРЕНА
ПЬЯНКА
ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕ

----------


## bobsan

> Губки
> Юбки


ох проказник....
на что подбивает....




> Тогда я сам возьмусь за тему эротики


а я уже давно жду, что хоть кто-то поддержит меня в таком нелегком деле.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звездочке:
> 
> Заливает
> Часовой
> Звук
> Осколки
> Белый
> Ухабы
> Кроватка
> Шарик


 :Vah:  :biggrin:  :Aga:   :Aga:  беру:tongue:
Ой, это делала)))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> 
> Довольно... Что за грусть?... Весна на дворе!!!!!
> 
> Держи задание:
> 
> Воробей
> Юла
> Бомжи
> ...


Во, перепутала, это новое - то уже делала... Принимаюсь за работу!:biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## PAN

*maknata*,

Принято... :Aga:  




> хоть кто-то поддержит меня


Нет уж - сам давай... Давай! ДАВАЙ!!!!.... :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> СИРЕНА


О-о-о-о-о-о!!!!!!.... :Vah:   Опять сиреневые мотивы поехали!....:rolleyes: 

*maknata*, ты помнишь задание Любы Телегиной, где она свалила в кучку всё сиреневое???... Это было весело.... :Ha:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
 Я ващет про звук...:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> про звук...


Там и звук был... и всё остальное...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Предлогаю слова для всех. Каждый может попробовать написать свой вариант. Думаю будет очень интересно!*

*Гроза
Дорога
Разлука
Потребитель
Обыватель
Захолустье
Травинка
Муравей
Поток
Ущелье
Радуга
Основательно
Строить
Песок
Мыльный пузырь*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Так-так!! Желающих на задание нет?
Ещё подожду!!! :Tu:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Предлогаю слова для всех. Каждый может попробовать написать свой вариант. Думаю будет очень интересно!
> 
> Гроза
> Дорога
> Разлука
> Потребитель
> Обыватель
> Захолустье
> Травинка
> ...


Ну, кто смелый????????:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

воть, что у меня получилось:rolleyes: 
первый блин, наверное, комом...

На стихи сегодня *основательно* подсела,
Получилось так, сама я не хотела…
Идею мне подкинул майский вечерок,
Уж сам он исчезает, как из решета *песок*…

*Гроза* сегодня не гремела, просто дождь,
Он в Минске промочил уж все *дороги*…
Бегут воды *потоки*, ничем их не уймешь…
И трудно *строить* планы, ведь промокли ноги.

А завтра праздник, *потребители* спешат
Спиртным затариться, ведь завтра будет пусто…
У нас на праздник пить нельзя,
Какие-то законы *захолустья*… 

Но *обыватель* не дурак, *разлуки* со спиртым
Он не допустит, да к тому же в праздник…
Затарились сегодня, с запасом небольшим,
Такой вот наш народ проказник!

Вот, блин, не знаю, куда всунуть *муравья*…
Его б я посадила на *травинку*...
И *радугу* бы в небо! И солнца для меня…
Хочу тепла! Сейчас пущу слезинку…

А то погода, как в *ущелье*…
Всё серо, сыро и темно…
Вот испытание для моего терпенья…
Надеюсь, что закончится оно…

Вот, Звездочка, умеет так заданье дать,
Чтоб одно слово, да не знать, куда вписать…
Да тут и не одно а целых два…
Но, в общем, не проблема для меня…

*Мыльный пузырь*… Вот так вот просто написала…
И даже смысла не придала…
Так как к несчастью оказалося проблемой
Найти для него строчечку в моей «поэме»…

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> воть, что у меня получилось 
> первый блин, наверное, комом...


 :Vah:  Классссссссссс!!!!!!!!!!! Какое те комом???????
Ни себе фига!!!!!!!!!!!!! Супер!!!!!!!!!!!
Только ты пока не в курсе...
Тут мы даём задания, друг другу...а в Готовую продукцию, выкладываем свои ЩаДеВрЫ!!!!:biggrin:  :Aga:  
Умница!!!!!!!!! Перенеси стих и туда...а тут давай задание хоть по отдельности, хоть всем вместе)))))))) :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
 :Vah:   а для меня "ни себе фига" такая вот реакция... 
честно, не ожидала...
превый блин получился не комом... это есть хорошо... только вот что-то я не соориентировалась в самом деле... это не есть хорошо... ладно, больше так не буду:rolleyes:  сейчас перенесу и в "готовую продукцию" этот ЩаДеВр

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*И снова, задание для всех!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Рафинад
Винзавод
Псевдоним
Дровосек
Иллюзионист
Победитель
Зажигалка
Кино
Заимка
Сапоги
Пограничник
Яблоко
Лошади
Новички
Театр
*

----------


## PAN

Бобсану персональное задание на раскачку (Просыпайся, лентяйчик....)

Одуванчик
Щипковый
Думать
Порочный
Шагрень...

Ну и хватит ему....:tongue:

----------


## PAN

Тэээк-с... Звёздочке:

Арзамас
Черёмуха
Отражение
Картина
Чудеса
Красненький
Чашка
Кожаный
Роза
Валенки......:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

*Deep_Angel*, рад видеть.... :flower:   Получите, плиззззз.....


Бальзам
Погром
Задание
Полосатый
Открыть
Стакан
Сестричка
Сашка....:wink: ....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

И ещё....*Deep_Angel*, мы тут медведя потеряли...белого....:biggrin: Умкой кличут....:rolleyes: Купил машину - второй месяц обмывает....:mad:  Так что если увидишь в Минске пьяного белого медведЯ на японской машине, не пугайся - это наш....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Скоро друзья к вам присоеденюсь, всего 5 долгов осталось))

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,

Чтобы не расслаблялся - держи ещё:

Лепесток
Дорожка
Облачко
Семечки
Туфелька
Лапушка
Зверь
Поэт.... :Ha:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
ну куда ж ты, батя? мне бы с тем добром разгрестись, там такие слова от Сашки лежат, что повешаться легче:frown:

----------


## PAN

> ну куда ж ты, батя?



Не плакай, сынок....:biggrin: Складывай в папочку - мы подождём.... :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
задание получила :Aga:   медведя белого в Минске пока не видела :Vah:   как увижу, сообщу!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*PAN*,
*maknata*,
*bobsan*,
*dAnte*,
*Deep_Angel*

Задание всем троим. Прошу не филонить, отнестись с серьёзностью, и не тянуть долго. *Одни слова - 5 вариантов*. :Ha:  Разумеется, кого не перечислила, тоже могут подключиться.))
Желаю всем удачи!!!:tongue:  :Ha:   :flower:  

*Провидец
Исскажение
Скрипка
Вознесение
Цемент
Эротический (-ика)
Предвкушение
Лавры
Хор
Зоопарк
Палатка (возможна и торговая)
Умозаключения
Исчезновение
Диплом
Камни ( напр. в почках):biggrin: 
Заторможенный
*

----------


## dAnte

> Задание всем *троим*. Прошу не филонить, отнестись с серьёзностью, и не тянуть долго. Одни слова - *5 вариантов*.


У кого-то из нас плохо с математикой)))

----------


## dAnte

> Эротический (-ика)


И как же будет звучать слово эротический, если на конце будет ика?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И как же будет звучать слово эротический, если на конце будет ика?


Эрот*ика*))))))))))))))))

----------


## Feldipersovna

Я тоже хочу попробовать:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я тоже хочу попробовать


Будем только рады, если попробуешь :Aga:  :biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> У кого-то из нас плохо с математикой)))


 :Vah:  ))))))))))))))) упалааааааа
Вначале было трое, потом пятеро... а исправить забыла :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> *Задание всем.* Прошу не филонить, отнестись с серьёзностью, и не тянуть долго. *Одни слова - много вариантов*. Разумеется, кого не перечислила, тоже могут подключиться.))
> Желаю всем удачи!!!   
> 
> Провидец
> Исскажение
> Скрипка
> Вознесение
> Цемент
> Эротический (-ика) 
> ...


Так, чтобы Русланчик не отвлекался на мои ошибки, исправила:tongue:  :Ha:  
А теперь, за дело............


*Провидец
Исскажение
Скрипка
Вознесение
Цемент
Эротический (-ика) ЭРОТИКА pom. dlya dante:biggrin: 
Предвкушение
Лавры
Хор
Зоопарк
Палатка (возможна и торговая)
Умозаключения
Исчезновение
Диплом
Камни ( напр. в почках) 
Заторможенный*

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
я тронут, вашим вниманием в мою сторону)))

----------


## maknata

Ой, млин.. после двух ночей выпускных - фик чё соображу.. Вот отосплюсь - отпишусь, ЧЕСССССНА!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## mrwoody

Решил реанимировать я тему неплохую
Поэтому пишу тут пару слов...
Даю задачу Умке непростую,
Иль, может, кто еще попробовать готов?

*Череповцы
Выхухоль
Масть
Перепонка
Клевер
Свист
Сероводород
Кишлак
Сукно

*

 :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Иль, может, кто еще попробовать готов?
> 
> Череповцы
> Выхухоль
> Масть
> Перепонка
> Клевер
> Свист
> Сероводород
> ...


А что, 
Попробовать всегда была готова
Чего нить свеженького - 
Прям из под коровыkuku 

Ну ладно, так и быть... пойду чичас сама лепипть.... :Ha:

----------


## mrwoody

Ну и???

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну и???


Ну дык сразу и выложила.... вготовой продукции от БУРИМе :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

И что темка захирела??? Ждемс... Пашуня, ты ответственный! :wink:

----------


## bobsan

*Mazaykina*,
 А и правильно!!!!
давно пора!!!

----------


## PAN

> Пашуня, ты ответственный!



:eek: ...........




> давно пора!!!


Вот ты первый и получишь.....:mad: задание.....:biggrin: 

Ита-а-а-а-аккккккк......

Задание для Саши:

Секунда
Зверь
Травка
Башмет
Доверять
Деревянный
Грустный
Визитка
Ночь....

Дерзай, Саня..... :br:

----------


## PAN

Для Тани Звёздочки... (знаю, всё равно она на месте не усидит.... если я ей слова не дам - она их у Саши слямзит....:biggrin: )

Таня, держи:

Казак
Цокот
Вечерний
Просить
Ветер
Детство
Редкий
Куда
Весть
Откровение...... :flower:

----------


## PAN

Если будут ещё желающие побезобразничать на тему буриме - милости прошу за заданиями..... :Aga:  

Ну, а ежели у кого рука поднимется написать задание для меня - вынужден буду подчиниться суровому приказу Мазайкиной.... :Ha:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
 :rolleyes:  Дожидаюсь!!!

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
ну спасибо, я так и знал...

 а что? И ты получай, жалко что ли?


Орел,
Перец
Летящий
Офис
Парадокс
Невидимка
Осень
Дождь
Неловко
Бег

----------


## PAN

> И ты получай,



Получил....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Дожидаюсь!!!



Принимай, радость моя....

Бант
Перемена
Кураж
Сфера
Васильковый
Тротуар
Свистеть
Успешный
Клоп
Записка..... :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Принимай, радость моя....


:wink:  :Aga:   Взяла!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Для Тани Звёздочки... (знаю, всё равно она на месте не усидит.... если я ей слова не дам - она их у Саши слямзит.... )


А что, таки слямзила бы)))))))
Приняла, идут исполнять СЭРР!!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))))))
А слова то какие, мама дорогаяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
 :rolleyes: Жду.... Завлекательная штучка...

----------


## PAN

> Жду.... Завлекательная штучка...



Ага... закусило?????.... :Ha:  

Ну держи ещё.....

Тапочки
Подделка
Приём
Красный
Говорить
Девять
Современный
Аванс
Сальса
Шнурок.... :Aga:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> А слова то какие, мама дорогаяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!



А ты как думала?....:wink: ....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну держи ещё.....


:eek: ...едрить..... вот это наборчик...

----------


## PAN

> вот это наборчик...


Таня.... Однажды я обратил внимание общественности на тот факт, что в их задиниях, адресованных мне, зачастило слово "Сиреневый" и его производные.....
Тогда мне эти изверги (а конкретно Любаша Телегина) впендюрили такое задание:



> PAN! Spetial for you! : 
> 
> Сирена 
> Сиреневатый 
> Сиренево-синий 
> Сиреневый 
> Сиренный 
> Сиреновые 
> Сирень 
> ...


Пришлось соответствовать:




> Такое может быть только во сне,
> Когда завершилось застолье бурное.
> Закрою глаза – и видится мне
> Сюрреализма лицо посткультурное…
> 
> Картина размыта. Повсюду *сирень*,
> И сумрак сознания *сиреневатый*.
> Лиловая полночь. *Сиреневый* день.
> И номер шестой над дверью палаты…
> ...


(Мойдодыр - это её "любимыё персонаж"....:biggrin: )


Вот так и выкручивались....:rolleyes: 

Так что - не тушуйся... Ждём..... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Так что - не тушуйся... Ждём.....


:tongue:

----------


## PAN

> :tongue:


Знаю, что у тебя язык длинный.... :Aga:   Это профессиональная черта, коллега.....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Знаю, что у тебя язык длинный.... Это профессиональная черта, коллега.....


:wink:  :Aga:   А ещё ...он мне не только для этого нужен....:rolleyes:  :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> он мне не только для этого нужен....



Ого!!!....:rolleyes:  Подробности - в личку.... :Aga:  Или в тему "Общение в стихформе"....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ого!!!.... Подробности - в личку.... Или в тему "Общение в стихформе"....


:rolleyes: :tongue:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

А где задание? Хочется попробовать свои силы, может получится?!

----------


## PAN

> А где задание?



Держи... Пробуй..... Готовое творение - в тему - "Готовая продукция..."

Фото
Гости
Капает
Бутерброд
Новый
Хорошо
ЗамОк
Деревяшка
Шар
Удача..... :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
 И мне..... мона подкинуть....

----------


## PAN

> И мне.....



Ну как я тебе откажу, радость моя.... :Oj:  
Держи.....:biggrin: 

Свинец
Раньше
Овал
Блестящий
Размер
Альтруист
Покупать
Подпереть
История
Миленько...... :flower:

----------


## PAN

И когда же Умка доползёт до темы?????......:rolleyes: 

Жду уже.... :Ha:

----------


## mrwoody

Не понял, хде моё задание??? :eek:

----------


## PAN

> хде моё задание???



 :Vah:  ..... Ща описаюсь от радости..... :Aga:  

Андрей! Ты меня этим постом три раза порадовал -
1 - просто своим появлением в теме...
2 - желанием "тряхнуть стариной".....
3 - я наконец-то увидел твоего дятла... (я, как последний дикий дятел, долго не совался в настройки, а потому все картинки в автоподписях были скрыты...)

Ну-с.... А теперь о деле.....
Держи, друг пернатый.....

*Тортик
Сандалики
Молоко
Травка
Желтенький
Поймать
Стеклянный
Жестянка
Родео
Округа.....:*biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

> Держи, друг пернатый.....


Ну спасибо, буду ваять!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну как я тебе откажу, радость моя.... 
> Держи.....


:wink:  Приняла!!!  Спасибо, дорогой!!! :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ой, как я раааада!!! Тема ожила!  И заиграла новыми красками!

----------


## Татьянка

> Ой, как я раааада!!! Тема ожила! И заиграла новыми красками!


 :Aga:   :Ok:   :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Ну что, мальчики и девочки.... :Ha:  
Кто следующий????....
Кто добровольно вызовется на роль раздавальщика словов?????....:rolleyes: 

Жду предложений.....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
 Тю... а говорил что ждёт меня в этой теме... Я пришла - тебЭ нэма, кимарит тихо "бурима"...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> говорил что ждёт меня



Жду.... :Aga:  

Табе пакет....:biggrin: 

Лиса
Обман
Полоска
Зелёный
Шептать
Кругленький
Скамейка
Ужасный
След
Одиночество..... :br:

----------


## PAN

*maknata*,


Ната.... И ещё.... С тебя слова для меня, Звёздочки, Бобсана, Татьянки и Вудди..... :Vah:

----------


## maknata

> Табе пакет..


Пакет принят, задание выполнено, ща в готовой продукции отчитываюсь:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Пакет принят, задание выполнено



Скорострельная какая.... :Vah:

----------


## maknata

> Скорострельная какая


Аха.. когда муж подгоняет, чтоб от компа быстрей оторвалась:biggrin: 



> С тебя слова для меня, Звёздочки, Бобсана, Татьянки и Вудди.....


Держите!
 Для ПАНА
Скорострельный
Скороспелый
Скорость
Серость
Сырость
Осень
Шаги
Фантом

Танюшке (Звёздочке)
Небо
Звезда
НЛО
Цикады
Мандарины
Режим
Форточка
Музей
Муравей

Сане (Бобсану)
Дрожжи
Муха
Клей
Клещ
Клоп
Циклоп
Варенье
Враньё

Танюшке (Татьянке)
Ленточка
Цветочек
Озеро
Акваланг
Шланг
Венок
Нептун
Мерзавец
Бутылка
Джин

Для Вуди

Божья коровка
Книга
Индия
Лотос
Пегас
Вельзевул
Вилы
Трон
Потрошитель

----------


## PAN

Все за работу!!!!!!!..... :Ha:  

*maknata*,
А тебе ишшо - на завтра.....

Пауза
Жучки
Доска
Полёт
Сногсшибательный
Потихонечку
Мыло
Книжный
Тюбик
Стакан......:wink: 

Мужу - от нас привет.....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Сыроежкин!!!!! Лови!....:biggrin: 

*Помогать
Татьянка
Осень
Красиво
Минутка
Закат....*

Серёга - удачи!!!!..... :br:

----------


## syroega_sv

*PAN*,
 принял. 

Спасибо Паша! Буду пробовать.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюшке (Звёздочке)
> Небо
> Звезда
> НЛО
> Цикады
> Мандарины
> Режим
> Форточка
> Музей
> Муравей


Натуся, приняла!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  



> Все за работу!!!!!!!.....


Бегу, бегу!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюшке (Звёздочке)
> Небо
> Звезда
> НЛО
> Цикады
> Мандарины
> Режим
> Форточка
> Музей
> Муравей


Понесла в готовую продукцию)))

----------


## bobsan

вот еще для  *Звёздочки*,

Арбуз
Фокус
Человек
Нимфа
Беларусь
Книга
Телефон
Арбалет
Пушка
Квас
Карапуз
Вентиль
Парашок

чтоб не расслаблялясь

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> от еще для  Звёздочки,
> 
> Арбуз
> Фокус
> Человек
> Нимфа
> Беларусь
> Книга
> Телефон
> ...


Понесла в готовую продукцию))))))))
Давай ещё слова))))))

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 уже написала?
ну на еще

Кассета
Кеды
Бой 
Орел
Браунинг
Колонна
Китай
Петербург
Троя (город)
Предупреждение
Фонарь
Страница
Сканер
Интернет

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  уже написала?
> ну на еще
> 
> Кассета
> Кеды
> Бой 
> Орел
> Браунинг
> ...


Иду выкладываю))))))))

----------


## mrwoody

*maknata*,
 Как только - так сразу! :)  :flower:

----------


## Strelez

А меня не возьмете в кампанию???:biggrin: 
Я тоже хочу попробовать себя в БУРИМЕ 
И еще вопрос,а сколько времени нужно для того чтобы выполнить задание? 
Всем  :Pivo:  и  :flower:

----------


## PAN

*viktorius12*,

Время не ограничено... Некоторые крендели (пальцем показывать не буду...) имеют задолженность с прошлого года, но это не пример для подражания.... Обычно - от 20 минут (Таня Звездочка...) до двух дней (Саня Бобсан...)

Пробуй силы.... Дерзай.........

*Требуется
Будет
Защита
Крамольный
Шаг
Бритва
Пивной
Стружка
Романтик
Медведь....*

Готовую продукцию - в тему "Продукция от буриме"....

Удачи... :br:

----------


## Strelez

*PAN*,Благодарю  :Ok:  Буду дерзать:biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

*PAN*,
 Паша, а можно я тебе спустя год загадаю?

Держи:

*Сталкер
Пиво
Амплуа
Челюсть
Зад
Охмурять
Свастика
Трамплин* :smile:

Ждем результатов в готовой продукции.

----------


## bobsan

> *PAN*,
>  Паша, а можно я тебе спустя год загадаю?
> 
> Держи:
> Ждем результатов в готовой продукции.


БАТЮШКИ, КАКИЕ ТЕМЫ ПОДНИМАЮТСЯ....

----------


## dAnte

> Некоторые крендели (пальцем показывать не буду...)


ой ну падумаешь пропал почти на год)))) но я про вас помнил! зуб даю)))

а так как долги потерял.... есть желание приобрести новые!

----------


## PAN

Не горим, но и не гаснем...
Ещё тлеет огонек стихоплетного разгула в огрубевших от быта сердцах...:biggrin:

*mrwoody*,
 Задание принял...

----------


## Umka

Буримы - как много в этом звуке
Для сердца РАN-ова слилось :)))

и всем привет тоже :))

----------


## overload

А чё такое буриме?
Это типа - на загаданные слова стих писать?
Щаз...




> Требуется
> Будет
> Защита
> Крамольный
> Шаг
> Бритва
> Пивной
> Стружка
> Романтик
> Медведь....


Требуются щи нам -
будет - ананас,
мне защита вшита,
пью крамольный квас.
Сделать шаг в пивную - 
бритвой с высоты:
снимет жёнка стружку
будь романтик ты.
И медведь на кладбище...




> Сталкер
> Пиво
> Амплуа
> Челюсть
> Зад
> Охмурять
> Свастика
> Трамплин


Сталкеру пиво - амплуа,
челюстью в зад - и чтоб было...
свастику молча спьяна охмурять...
пиво - трамплин на могилу.


Я ета... типа правильно в тему врезался?

----------


## PAN

> Я ета... типа правильно в тему врезался?


 :Aga: ....:biggrin:

 :br: ...

----------


## PAN

> и всем привет


И тебя тем же...:biggrin:

Олега, верни медведя...:mad:...:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Олега, верни медведя...


Паша так я ж его тебе почтой отправил!  :Aga: 

и вобще, тут сказали:




> И медведь на кладбище...



:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

задания так и не дали!
жмотье!:mad:

----------


## PAN

> жмотье!


:tongue:...

----------


## Геннадичь

> Требуется
> Будет
> Защита
> Крамольный
> Шаг
> Бритва
> Пивной
> Стружка
> Романтик
> Медведь....


Требуется выпить литров этак десять
Будет сразу ясно где и сколько взвесить 
И защита бритвой не поможет тоже
Стружку только снимет с огрубевшей кожи
Крамольный, но смелый истинный романтик
 И медведь.... не сможет завязать нас в бантик 
Шагом очень твёрдым мы к  пивной плетёмся
Разопохмелимся с вами разберёмся

----------


## PAN

*Геннадичь*,
 :br: ...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Кот
Интернет
вишня
Гламур
Совесть
Иногда
Перевод
Ангел

----------


## yozhik67

> Кот
> Интернет
> вишня
> Гламур
> Совесть
> Иногда
> Перевод
> Ангел


Если поменять КОТа на ЁЖИКа, это будет просто мой портрет!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Очень люблю этих колючек:-)

----------


## bobsan

*Umka*,
 привед, медвед!!!
с горем пополам темка живет!!!!

----------


## PAN

> темка живет!!!!


Тока лыцари болтаются мимо...:mad:...:biggrin:

Саша, рад видеть... :br:

----------


## bobsan

что-то готовой продукции темку не нашел, кину пока сюда...






> Кот
> Интернет
> вишня
> Гламур
> Совесть
> Иногда
> Перевод
> Ангел


Сидит огромный серый кот,
И ковыряет лапкой в зубе.
Пусть я еще не бигемот,
За то в хорошей теплой шубе,

Пусть совесть не совсем чиста,
За то не требую гламура.
Имею кошку иногда,
Так, чтоб не портилась фигура.

И вот затеял серый кот.
Нагрянуть в дебри Интернета,
Взял в лапы толстый антрекот,
Спасибо ангелу за это.

Хотел клубничку посмотреть.
Но отыскалась только вишня,
А перевод пришлось стереть,
Чтобы, чего еще не вышло…

----------


## dekameron77

почитал. 
классно.
хочу задание.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Umka,
>  привед, медвед!!!
> с горем пополам темка живет!!!!


Эх, никак нельзя вас без присмотра оставить.стоило мне отлучиться.... запустение в темке. Саня, Саня))....



> что-то готовой продукции темку не нашел, кину пока сюда...


Вот-вот..и я о том,.... вернулась, многого чего и кого не нашла... и куда это все подевались.......?))))))




> хочу задание.


Хотите - имеете)) проблема то)))))))
Для первого раза думаю достаточно)........

Настроение
Семинар
Реквиум
Море
Несчастье
Одиночество
Забывчивость
Встреча
Дождь

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Кот
> Интернет
> вишня
> Гламур
> Совесть
> Иногда
> Перевод
> Ангел


Не знаю кому было задание... (видимо давнишнее, судя по дате)...
Но, я попробую........

----------


## PAN

> я попробую........


А я подожду результата...:biggrin:

Таня, привет... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кот
> Интернет
> вишня
> Гламур
> Совесть
> Иногда
> Перевод
> Ангел


*Навскид... экспромтик.... жду задание.........*

*Ты словно Ангел смотришь на меня
Из необъятного пространства Интернета
Лишь стоит комп включить: " я жду тебя"
И полетят послания, до рассвета....

А Кот, паршивец, Совесть потерял
Всё норовит забрать засранец "мышку"
Однажды даже он её отнял
За что и получил сейчас же книжкой....

Дурачимся порой, "Лямур", "Гламур"
От посторонних глаз скрываем чувства
И кто узнает, в цель попал"Амур"?
Ведь это тоже, "высшее искуство"!

"Проклятый" Перевод - я торможу....
А за окном цветёт красава Вишня!
А что перевожу, я не скажу...
Боюсь, как бы чего опять не вышло...

Мне Иногда так хочется сказать
Что очень непростое это дело
Взять, в "буримешке" что-то написать
Но, промолчу, зардевшись чуть, несмело! :tongue:*

*Вот так всегда, я слов не нахожу
Чтобы продолжить тут свои занятия
Сегодня пыл я свой попридержу
Убъю желание страстное в зачатии (задания нет):biggrin:*





> А я подожду результата...
> 
> Таня, привет...


ООООООООООЙ!!!!!!!!! Пашуня! Ты ж первый, кто меня встретил!!!!!!!!!
Как же я рада!!!!!!! Здравствуй!!!!! Ну вот она я... блудная дочь))))

----------


## PAN

> Ну вот она я... блудная дочь))))


:biggrin:...(Это у меня сейчас улыбка такая на лице... От радости...)






> жду задание.........


Принимай...

*Рысак
Гвозди
Синий
Памятный
Апрель
Тропинка
Газетный
Вода
Давно
Сейчас...*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Принимай...
> 
> Рысак
> Гвозди
> Синий
> Памятный
> Апрель
> Тропинка
> Газетный
> ...


Приняла.... приступаю)))))))

*Добавлено через 45 минут*



> Принимай...
> *Рысак
> Гвозди
> Синий
> Памятный
> Апрель
> Тропинка
> Газетный
> Вода
> ...


*Ну, воть... принимай "балладу"*:biggrin:

..................................

*Рысак промчался, стуча копытами
Тропинка узкой была
А в тёмном лесу, любимым забытая
Девчёнка его ждала

Не рысака ждала, седока, 
Что гордо в седле восседал
Не знал он, что ждёт там его она
О встрече с ней не мечтал...

Давно забыт далёкий Апрель
Любовь ушла, как Вода
Оставив в сердце её капель
Когда же она прошла?

В тот Памятный, Синий, погожий день
Сказал он прикрыв тихо дверь
"В Газетный киоск спускаться мне лень
Но, надо, я быстро, поверь!"

Сказал и исчез уже навсегда
Она его долго ждала...
И может не встретила бы никогда
Но, случай помог - вот дела!

Подруга хвалилась - мол парня нашла, 
Такого, что "мама, ух"!
И в разговоре узнала она, 
Что парень то тот "лопух"

Решили вдвоём его наказать
Свидание назначив в лесу
"К хвосту рысака что ль его привязать?
Поплатится нам он, на всю.........

В висках словно гвозди вбивают "тук-тук"
С ним встреча - ну надо же!
А может уйти? Только слышится стук
От конских копыт уже.

Ты сказку послушал? Ну, молодец!
И вывод сделай себе
Не надо быть рыцарем женских сердец
Люби! Да воздастся тебе!

П.С:
Я Сейчас я вернусь,я газетку куплю:biggrin:
Ты Паша один не скучай
Бежать мне не хочется по дождю
Но, надо! Эх, как мне жаль!:biggrin:


*

----------


## PAN

> Ну, воть... принимай "балладу"


:biggrin:... Принял... :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> :biggrin:... Принял...


Ну спасибо, за принятие:biggrin:
Ток, не расслабляться!!!!!! :Ha:  Ловите сэр, задание...... :Aga: 

Разлука
Песочница
Привидение
Метро
Милиция
Сирень
Водопровод
Генетика
Разочарование
Мартышка
Недоступная:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Ловите сэр, задание......


Поймал... Но откладываю на завтра...
А пока пойду - найду блокнотик, наточу карандаш...:biggrin:

(Скоро уеду по делам... Если успею сегодня - будет сегодня... Если не успею - завтра обязательно... :Aga: )

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А пока пойду - найду блокнотик, наточу карандаш...


Вот это по нашенски))) а то, разбаловались вы тут с Саней. Ната вообще куда-то подевалась.... Карандаши затупились.... 
Бум буримешничать.....)))))

----------


## PAN

> Сирень


Только сейчас увидел ЭТО СЛОВО... :Vah: 

Таня... Ты помнишь, как Любаня мне давала задание про сирень???... Надо кстати поискать в архивах... :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 48 минут*



> Разлука
> Песочница
> Привидение
> Метро
> Милиция
> Сирень
> Водопровод
> Генетика
> Разочарование
> ...


Как *мартышка* ухмыляюсь - 
Зубы ровно в пол лица...:biggrin:
В *привидение* играюсь,
Подо мной *песочница*...

Мне сегодня пофиг скука
И в *метро* *милиция*,
С *недоступными* *разлук*а - 
Пусть ложатся ниц... А я

Метко плюну в глаз соседу - 
Шла б его *генетика*...
На работу не поеду,
Лучше побузю слегка...:cool:

Куст *сирени* заломаю,
Сворочу *водопровод*...
СТОЛЬКО ВОДКИ ВЫПИВАЮ
Я ВСЕГО ДВА РАЗА В ГОД!!!... :Vah: 

Что ж ... писать - не водку пить...
Прочитав послание,
Таня... Постарайся скрыть
*Разочарование*...:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Только сейчас увидел ЭТО СЛОВО...
> 
> Таня... Ты помнишь, как Любаня мне давала задание про сирень???... Надо кстати поискать в архивах...


А ты думаешъ я его просто так написала????)))))) Конечно, помню)))))

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Что ж ... писать - не водку пить...
> Прочитав послание,
> Таня... Постарайся скрыть
> Разочарование...


Таня жмурится сидит...
Пану улыбается....
До чего же буриме
Ей от Паши нравится:biggrin: :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower: 





> Как мартышка ухмыляюсь - 
> Зубы ровно в пол лица...
> В привидение играюсь,
> Подо мной песочница...


А в песочнеце той Паша 
Поселился хулиган
Никому проходу нету, 
кажет всем он свой "друган"

Налетит злодей, да сзаду, 
а потом вдруг шмыг, в кусты...
Вот такая там засада... 
слушай, Паш, а то не ты?kukukukukuku

----------


## bobsan

> Как мартышка ухмыляюсь - 
> Зубы ровно в пол лица...


Пашка КРАСАВЧЕГ!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> КРАСАВЧЕГ!!!!!!!!


А то...:wink:...:biggrin:

Саня, ты не умничай - впрягайся в дело...:biggrin:
Задание возьмешь???...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Саня, ты не умничай - впрягайся в дело...
> Задание возьмешь???...


Паш, а куда он денется?:)))) Заставим)))))))

Вот... и не только бобсану)))..........

*Настроение 
Семинар 
Реквием 
Море 
Несчастье 
Одиночество 
Забывчивость 
Встреча 
Дождь*

----------


## Skadi

> *Настроение* 
> *Семинар 
> Реквием 
> Море 
> Несчастье 
> Одиночество 
> Забывчивость 
> Встреча 
> Дождь*


*Настроение* что-то не то...
Распахнуть, что-ли, настежь окно?
*Одиночество* выветрить, чтобы
*Встреча* преодолела оковы!
О *несчастье* наплачется *дождь*...
Где ты? может, в тумане идёшь?
В *море* вновь разошлись корабли,
Стонет *реквием* эхом вдали...
Чья *забывчивость* всё изменила?
Почему ей дана эта сила?
Диалог с жизнью - не *семинар*,
Как же мало их - любящих пар!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Диалог с жизнью - не семинар,
> Как же мало их - любящих пар!


Здорово!!!!!!



> Настроение 
> Семинар 
> Реквием 
> Море 
> Несчастье 
> Одиночество 
> Забывчивость 
> Встреча 
> Дождь


*Дождь барабанит по стеклу 
И настроение на нуле
Сегодня встреча - не пойду 
Залезу лучше в "буриме"! 

А ночью море мне приснилось 
И чаек стая над водой 
А может вовсе и не снилось? 
Забывчивость? Да что со мной? 

За что такое наказание? 
Несчастье! Чёрт его бери! 
Пойду в собор, на покаяние 
Свои замаливать грехи. 

Поставлю свечку, да потолще 
Пускай подольше погорит 
Одену платье я из холщи... 
И реквием пускай звучит. 

Вот только слово " семинар" 
Ох, как оно меня достало! 
И "одиночество" - кар-кар!! 
Зачем же их я написала!!!!!!!*

----------


## Skadi

> *Разлука
> Песочница
> Привидение
> Метро
> Милиция
> Сирень
> Водопровод
> Генетика
> Разочарование
> ...


Песочных часов *песочница* -
Там время играет в бессрочности.
*Разлука*, как *привидение*,
Меж нами призрачной тенью.
*Метро*, театр, *милиция*...
На сцене актёров лица...
А в мыслях цветёт *сирень*,
И пахнет черёмухой день.
Спуститься бы надо с высот
И сделать *водопровод*...
*Генетика* кодом в послании -
Мы чьё-то *разочарование*?..
Изменчива жизнь, как *мартышка*,
Горы *недоступная* вышка...

----------


## dekameron77

> Разлука
> Песочница
> Привидение
> Метро
> Милиция
> Сирень
> Водопровод
> Генетика
> Разочарование
> ...



Всем на свете, конечно же, хочется,
Чтобы всех нас запомнили после,
Но играем, как дети в песочнице,
Воплощая характеры взрослых.

С безнадёжно тоскливыми лицами
Говорим о разлуках, о погоде,
Лишь бы нас берегла бы милиция,
И вода была в водопроводе.

Нам весной откровенно нерадостно:
Нам она недоступна, покуда
Засыпаем в метро от усталости
И сирень нам не кажется чудом.

В нас заложена, видно, генетикой
Тяга к снам и разочарованьям.
За последним счастливым билетиком
Мы стоим с терпеливым молчаньем…

Только перед последними кассами
Мы избавимся вряд ли от боли:
Как мартышки, живём мы с гримасами
И страдаем ночами в неволе…

*Добавлено через 5 часов 19 минут*



> Кот
> Интернет
> вишня
> Гламур
> Совесть
> Иногда
> Перевод
> Ангел


Вновь кота на крыше растревожила весна:
Заплутав в небесном интернете,
Солнце ранним утром - цвета вишни и вина,
И на лужах глянец на рассвете.

Совесть потерявший и такой беспечный март
Иногда приходит в одночасье,
Словно переводит стрелки на весну назад
Ангел неслучившегося счастья...


п.с. так и не смог вписать в стихи слово "гламур", и так и сяк его вертел...
в результате взял на себя смелость заменить "гламур" на более русское и понятное "глянец"...

----------


## bobsan

> Всем на свете, конечно же, хочется,
> Чтобы всех нас запомнили после,
> Но играем, как дети в песочнице,
> Воплощая характеры взрослых.


ДАА КЛАССНО!!!




> Дождь барабанит по стеклу 
> И настроение на нуле
> Сегодня встреча - не пойду 
> Залезу лучше в "буриме"!


НУ ТАНЮШКА ТЫ КАК ВСЕГДА НЕ ПОДРАЖАЕМА
А ПРИХОДИТЬ ПО ЧАЩЕ НАДО!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> НУ ТАНЮШКА ТЫ КАК ВСЕГДА НЕ ПОДРАЖАЕМА
> А ПРИХОДИТЬ ПО ЧАЩЕ НАДО!!!!!


Аааааааааа....... вон откуда  ты взял........ ну ясно тогда)))))))
Та я тут... тута я  - рядышком........ вот она я, в темке........)))))

Ты зубы не заговаривай, задание гони, готовое....... 
Народ, а задание будет от кого-нибудь?))))

----------


## dekameron77

давайте я попробую дать задание?

корни
навзничь
планета
трезубец
отчаяние
покрывало
испуганный
улитка
очевидно
костёр

ммм?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> давайте я попробую дать задание?
> 
> корни
> навзничь
> планета
> трезубец
> отчаяние
> покрывало
> испуганный
> ...


Сэр, примите экспромтик? :rolleyes:

*Ночь опустится неслышно
Спит планета до утра
Как бы вдруг чего не вышло
Дома я совсем одна

Покрывало из созвездий
И холодная луна
Лишь улитка в старом парке
Развлекается сама

Ищет - чем бы поживиться
Корни явно не по ней
И чего же ей не спится?
Ну, да ладно - ей видней

Призадумалась чего-то
Лето вспомнилось, прибой
И испуганный мальчишка
Весь загадочный такой

Долго он меня стеснялся
Пряча свой влюблённый взгляд
Очевидно побоялся
Наших, Триерских ребят

Но, костёр в душе пылает
Не задуть, не потушуть
Мне о нём напоминает
И порой мешает жить

В доме тихо, свет погашен
Звёзды мне в окно глядят
И уже никто не страшен
Вот, пойду сейчас я в сад

Лягу навзничь, под берёзу
Стану звёздочки считать
Сколько их? (мешают слёзы)
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять!

Я в отчаянии, не спится
Утром рано мне вставать
И уже в глазах двоится
Восемь, десять, двадцать пять!

А "трезубец" что такое?
В буримешке жду ответ
Неиначе что сырое
У Царей Морских... иль нет?
*

----------


## dekameron77

и зачем только я придумал этот "трезубец"...
счас сам сижу и никак не могу его пристроить))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> и зачем только я придумал этот "трезубец"...
> счас сам сижу и никак не могу его пристроить))


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: (русско-украинский экспромтик) :Aga: 
*Зажав "трезубец" между ног
Вдруг старче вымолвил сурово
"То будэ гарный усим урок!
Не видел больше чтоб такого"!*:mad:kuku

----------


## dekameron77

> корни
> навзничь
> планета
> трезубец
> отчаяние
> покрывало
> испуганный
> улитка
> очевидно
> костёр


_эээх, дал задание на свою голову... проторчал с ним две ночи...
ну, вроде что-то получилось... 
итак..._


...Вырву с корнем со спины
Крылья,
Навзничь с неба упаду, 
Насмерть.
Мне бы просто звёздной стать
Пылью,
Чтобы о тебе стереть
Память.

На планете мне твоей – 
Пусто:
Здесь отчаяньем земля 
Дышит…
Мне твой Бог закрыл глаза 
Грустью, 
И трезубцем сердце мне 
Выжег.

Этих звёзд, что не по мне
Плачут, 
Покрывало – тяжелей 
Ртути:
Как улитка, в скорлупе
Спрячусь,
И меня на свете не
Будет.

Только голос в этой мгле
Белой,
Как испуганный шаман,
Шепчет:
На костре твоём я стал
Пеплом.
Очевидно, чтобы жить – 
Вечно…


_ммммм?
будут ещё задания?
;)))_

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> На планете мне твоей – 
> Пусто:
> Здесь отчаяньем земля 
> Дышит…
> Мне твой Бог закрыл глаза 
> Грустью, 
> И трезубцем сердце мне 
> Выжег.


Да уж!!!! Без слов! СУПЕР!

Задание всем желающим (и жду встречного задания)

*Кривотолки
Кофемолка
Дежавю
Блок (блокада)
Дым (сигаретный)
Троектория
Якорь
Осколки
Начало
Незабудка
Простить
Встреча
Мелодия
Околдован (а)
Лист (осенний)*

----------


## Egen

Обо мне опять кривотолки...
Будто кофемолка- молва.
Дежавю острее иголки...
Ставят блок запретный слова.
Дым плывёт, его траектория
Якорь бросит в сердце моем...
И осколки старой истории,
Разорвут начало потом.
Незабудка будет оправдывать,
Звон молвы пытаясь понять
Встреча не захочет порадовать,
И начнет мелодия звать...
И пойду, тоской околдованный,
Будто лист в траву упаду...
В кривотолки весь упакованный...
Сколотый иглой дежавю.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Обо мне опять кривотолки...
> Будто кофемолка- молва.
> Дежавю острее иголки...
> Ставят блок запретный слова.


Жень, супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

Оживаем???.......:biggrin:

Все -... :Ok: ... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Оживаем???.......:biggrin:
> 
> Все -......


*Сиба)) Паш, а Паш..а сам-то? Задание бери и за работу)))):biggrin:

Вот жешь, словОв назадавала, уже не "буриме", "поэма" какая-то... :mad::biggrin:*

*Кривотолки
Кофемолка
Дежавю
Блок (блокада)
Дым (сигаретный)
Троектория
Якорь
Осколки
Начало
Незабудка
Простить
Встреча
Мелодия
Околдован (а)
Лист (осенний)

-------------------

Я попала в кофемолку
Снова, слухи, кривотолки
От любви одни осколки
Ничего я не пойму!

Где конец, а где начало?
Знать тебя я повстречала
В тот, холодный, зимний вечер
На погибель, на беду.

Сигаретный дым струился
В зале музыка играла
Ты сидел за стойкой бара
Устремив взгляд в пустоту

А вокруг тебя блокада
Никого тебе не надо
Поняла я, что не здесь ты
А в каком - то Дежавю.

Села я за стойкой рядом
Не окинув даже взглядом
Но, мелодию услышав
Встрепенулся ты слегка

Вдруг, на стуле повернулся
Очень мило улыбнулся
И сказал слегка смущаясь
"Потанцуем? Вот рука"!

Не гнала, не отказала
Целый вечер танцевала
Я тогда ещё не знала...
Это было всё "тогда"

Наши встречи участились
Оба кажется влюбились
Нам зима казалась летом - 
Два беспечных мотылька!

Буд-то якорь оборвало
И несло прочь от причала
Нам друг-друга нехватало
А потом пришла весна......

Вот оно, пришло, случилось...
Как такое приключилось?
Что любовь как лист осенний
Вдруг сказала мне "Пока"!

Околдована капелью 
И весёлой птичей трелью
О тебе совсем забыла
Стало мне не до тебя

Ты простить меня сумеешь
Мною ты переболеешь
Или может "незабудкой" 
Я останусь для тебя?

Слухи вслед за мной летят...
И соседи говорят
Что погубит мол немало
На пути своём ребят........
*

----------


## Egen

Да-а-а-а-а! Куда уж тут сирому?!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Да-а-а-а-а! Куда уж тут сирому?!


Жень....тебе ли прибедняться????????)))))))))))))

----------


## Egen

С этими песнями... совсем стихи разучился писать. А может и не умел?
А у тебя получается оч.хорошо! Душевно! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Куда уж тут сирому?!


Не прибедняйся...
:biggrin:





> Паш, а Паш..а сам-то?


Таня... Я весь в стройке... Вот немного разложу дела и вернусь... :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

> Не гнала, не отказала
> Целый вечер танцевала
> Я тогда ещё не знала...
> Это было всё "тогда"
> 
> Наши встречи участились
> Оба кажется влюбились
> Нам зима казалась летом - 
> Два беспечных мотылька!


ой-ой-ой да ты Танюшка шалунья!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня... Я весь в стройке... Вот немного разложу дела и вернусь..


Паш, а Паш...... и что там, со стройкой? Не достроил? )))))




> ой-ой-ой да ты Танюшка шалунья!!!


А Вы, уважаемый коллега, мне глазки не стройте! Не вижу рвения в работе. Где задание домашнее? Или Вы думали Вам, по поводу защиты поблажки будут? Нисебефига! Не угадали! Саш, сроку 3 дня)))))))

*Ещё раз - задание для всех желающих:*

*Кривотолки
Кофемолка
Дежавю
Блок (блокада)
Дым (сигаретный)
Троектория
Якорь
Осколки
Начало
Незабудка
Простить
Встреча
Мелодия
Околдован (а)
Лист (осенний)*

----------


## Skadi

> Кривотолки
> Кофемолка
> Дежавю
> Блок (блокада)
> Дым (сигаретный)
> Троектория
> Якорь
> Осколки
> Начало
> ...


И причём тут *лист* осенний,
Если лето на дворе?..
Сигареты *дым*...везенье
В *кривотолках* на скамье!
Зарядить, что ль, *кофемолку*
И *простить* "прогулы" сну...
Настроение - *осколки* -
Их едва ли соберу.
Позабытое *начало*
Нашей *встречи*. *Дежавю*!
Где-то чайка прокричала
"До свиданья!" кораблю...
Хорошо быть *незабудкой*,
Нежно-голубым цветком...
Семенят в часах минутки,
Снова дождик за окном...
*Околдована* я, что ли?
Вновь *мелодия* любви
Пробивается на волю,
*Блок* разрушив, удивив
Своей силой. Всех теорий,
Знать, нельзя всегда учесть.
У полёта *траекторий*
Всё - и даль, и *якорь* есть!

----------


## overload

Купил я кофемолку в "Эльдорадо"...
Не слушал кривотолков - а бы надо,
поддался, как обычно, дешевью...
Был околдован ценником осенним - 
-листом с ценой: да это же везенье,
и мне в лицо хлестнуло дежавю...

Иду я, якорь в бок, по магазину,
и - Боже мой, витрины так красивы,
полно продуктов, техники, тряпья,
и на одной весьма заметной полке
сверкает синим боком кофемолка.
И ценник на машинку: "Три рубля".

Ну, три рубля - не трата, а начало
(важнее, чтоб жена не подкачала,
она мои заначки знает всяк),
Дабы она в мои не лезла мутки,
я ей всегда дарил три незабудки - 
она могла простить любой косяк.

Достал трояк, потёртый и помятый,
блок сигарет в рукав клифта припрятав,
плачу дебелой тётке на касс*е*
и в голове - мелодия играет:
домой прибор припру - жена растает
и даст... мне чашку кофе, блин, гляссе.

На выходе - сработала защита,
та, что была в блок сигарет зашита,
взорвался блок в проклятом рукаве...
И дым по траектории осколками
прошёлся эльдорадовскими полками...

...ну, а меня спекли на воровстве.

----------


## Skadi

> На выходе - сработала защита,
> та, что была в блок сигарет зашита,
> взорвался блок в проклятом рукаве...
> И дым по траектории осколками
> прошёлся эльдорадовскими полками...
> 
> ...ну, а меня спекли на воровстве.


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*Skade*,
 :Aga: ... :flower: 
*overload*,
 :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Молодцы!!!!!!! Здорово! А где же следующее задание?????)))))))

----------


## Skadi

> Молодцы!!!!!!! Здорово! А где же следующее задание?????)))))))


Танюш, у тебя лучше получается с заданием  :Aga: :wink: :flower:

----------


## overload

У меня лучше выполнять получается, чем давать задания.
А то - ведь дам же, взвоете... :smile:

----------


## Skadi

> А то - ведь дам же, взвоете...


я даже слышу тональность, в которой взвоем :wink:

----------


## overload

В "ша-мазоли" выть буите???

----------


## Skadi

> В "ша-мазоли" выть буите???


Да-да  :Aga:  в фа - дубль-диез маж :biggrin:

----------


## overload

Тада ловите наборчег...


Приз
Аполлон
Терьер
Бриз
Одеколон
Барьер.



Проще некуда... :smile:
Уже почти всё за всех сделал...

----------


## PAN

> Уже почти всё за всех сделал...


:biggrin:...

----------


## Skadi

> Приз
> Аполлон
> Терьер
> Бриз
> Одеколон
> Барьер.


Ах, *Аполлон* - кудрявый *приз*!
Ну надо ж, что навеет *бриз*!..
В реале же - простой *терьер*,
Ему кричишь с утра - "*Барьер*!"
С подушки запах, где был Он -
Дурманящий *одеколон*...
И позабудешь про барьеры,
Задёрнув снова все 'портьеры' :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> В "ша-мазоли" выть буите???





> Тада ловите наборчег...
> 
> Приз
> Аполлон
> Терьер
> Бриз
> Одеколон
> Барьер.


*Не знаю-не знаю.... кто и провоет (мы тоисть) а кто и похрапит)))))))*


С тобой не жизнь - сплошной *барьер*.
Всё по команде, как *Терьер*.
А ночью снится *Аполлон*
Меня ласкает нежно он.

И за любовь прошу я *приз* - 
Исполнить мой любой *каприз*
Вот так все ночи, до утра
С ним остаюсь совсем одна

С рассветом только лёгкий *бриз*
А был ли он и мой каприз?
Глаза открою - ты лежишь
И во все лёгкие храпишь

----------


## overload

Таня, а *"одеколон"* ихде?

----------


## Skadi

> а "одеколон" ихде?


весь...вынюхался....по дороге.....:rolleyes:...такой летучий оказался :wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня, а "одеколон" ихде?


ааааааааа..........упс............... чичаз, буить)))))))))

*Добавлено через 15 секунд*



> весь...вынюхался....по дороге.....


ОТОЖ)))))))))

С тобой не жизнь - сплошной *барьер*.
Всё по команде, как *Терьер*.
А ночью снится *Аполлон*
Меня ласкает нежно он.

И за любовь прошу я *приз* - 
Исполнить мой любой *каприз*
Вот так все ночи, до утра
С ним остаюсь совсем одна

С рассветом только лёгкий *бриз*
А был ли он и мой *каприз*?
Глаза открою - ты лежишь
И во все лёгкие храпишь

Проснёшься - завтрак, душ и он
Любимый твой *одеколон*
Ну сколько можно, твою мать
"Тройным" по комнатам вонять!

(вспомнила запах ужасного одеколона, который есть у бабули, для натирания) беееееее)))))))

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Задание всем желающим!!!!!!!!

*Заседание
Искра
Дискотека
Авария
Гусь
Мороженое
Самолёт
Сигарета
Лошадка (карусельная)
Дождь
Художник
Поляна
Аптека*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Лучше выполнить мега-задание,
Чем в жару терпеть ЗАСЕДАНИЕ.
Жарко так, что аж ИСКРЫ из глаз.
Ну за что же начальник так нас?
Вот врубить б ДИСКОТЕКУ-АВАРИЮ,
Чем терпеть доклад про ГУСЯ.
Иль поехать в пивную Баварию,
Отрываться, по клубам туся.
Съесть бы в эту жару МОРОЖЕНОЕ
И купить за гроши САМОЛЕТ.
СИГАРЕТ не курю - осторожная,
Ем бизе и фруктовый лед.
Заседать бы на белой ЛОШАДКЕ,
Нарезать круги под ДОЖДЕМ.
Жизнь тогда покажется сладкой.
Заседание. :) эх. Подождем.
Вместо умных мыслей коллеги,
Как ХУДОЖНИК рисую ПОЛЯНУ
И читаю книгу Корнеги.
Эт,когда я серьезной стану?
Заседанье закончилось - чудо,
Величайшая радость века.
Все,домой! Забежать к тете Люде. . .
И успеть за лекарством в АПТЕКУ.

----------


## Skadi

> Заседание
> Искра
> Дискотека
> Авария
> Гусь
> Мороженое
> Самолёт
> Сигарета
> Лошадка (карусельная)
> ...


По вечерам приятен отдых на диване,
А у бабулек денно, нощно - *заседание*,
И темой может стать любой факт наугад:
- Вон *самолёт* - ишь, разлетались все подряд!
- В соседнем доме приключилася *авария* -
Да бомжа-Лёшку *сигарета* чуть не сжарила!
- Валерка из 13-ой - ну, *Гусь*! -
Опять привёл кого-то, называл "Марусь"...
- А дочка Зойки всё ныряет в *дискотеку*,
Потом опять начнёт заглядывать в *аптеку*.
- Ой, тот *художник*-то, что к Ленке приезжал,
Ну, надо же, вот, ведь, какой нахал! -
Провёл свой отпуск у неё и был таков...
Жаль Ленку - ей одной растить улов!
...Сверкнула молния, из крупных капель *дождь*
Свой танец начал танцевать. Бабули - что ж, -
Пришлось им разбежаться по квартирам
К своим любимым сериалам и кефирам.
А небо наклонилось ещё ниже,
Потоки добавляя в лужи с крыш...
Фигура женщины мелькнула под зонтом -
Почти бежала...скоро скрылась за углом.
Она спешила в парк. Любимая *поляна*,
Где карусель, *лошадка* в яблоках, где пьяной
Она была не от круженья - от любви,
Где *искра*, вспыхнув, пламя вызвала в крови!
Рука погладила игрушки завиток...
Невдалеке стоял...художник - весь промок,
Держал *мороженое* он в одной руке -
Она любила эскимо...Следы в песке
Сомкнулись. Две фигуры под зонтом
Слились в одну...Тот дом...он ахнет, но...потом!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Просто обалдетъ!!!!!!! Вот это даааааааа!!!!!! Супер!!!! Молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Супер!!!! Молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Skadi

*Звёздочка*,
 :smile: :flower:

----------


## dekameron77

> Приз
> Аполлон
> Терьер
> Бриз
> Одеколон
> Барьер.



...В её глазах надежды больше нет.
Ей надо мало, чтобы всё исправить: 
В объятьях Аполлона, как во сне,
Таять…

Как преданный терьер, её тоска
Привыкла, как всегда, маячить рядом.
Она идёт ловить издалека
Взгляды.

Хотя бы раз – как вспышка в темноте -
Вдруг станет боль её прохладным бризом
И нежно растечётся в животе,
Снизу.

Она расскажет тысяче страниц
Про нежность кожи, шлейф одеколона
И - на прощанье - взгляд из-под ресниц
Сонных.

Турнир окончен. Так ещё больней.
Разрушены барьеры и оковы.
Но главный приз достанется не ей.
Снова.

_2010_

----------


## Беспалый

> Приз
> Аполлон
> Терьер
> Бриз
> Одеколон
> Барьер.


*"Сочинский романчик" (беглая зарисовка)*

"Курортный кобель"? Слишком грубо, пусть просто - терьер,
Геройски берущий не самый тяжёлый барьер.
Струится сквозь раму окна освежающий бриз,
Не в силах забить твой назойливый одеколон.
Забудешь на тумбочке, как утешительный приз,
Помятую пачку дешёвых "Союз-Аполлон"...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну, а новые задания почему никто не даёт??????

----------


## PAN

> Ну, а новые задания почему никто не даёт??????


Таня.. Для тебя - обязательно... :flower: 

*Палантин
Обруч
Бежевый
Свет
Закипает
Тепло
Слышу
Тихо
Рука
Зачем*

 :flower: ...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня.. Для тебя - обязательно..


Опа))) эт называется - сама напросилась. ... иди и пиши )))))))))
Паш... принято... пошла писать.................

----------


## PAN

> сама напросилась. ...


 :Aga: ...:biggrin:

Я для тебя ишшо и глубоко русский наборчик могу набросать...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я для тебя ишшо и глубоко русский наборчик могу набросать...


Если б не ты, со своими "спецнаборами"...... ))))))) барахталась бы я ещё в песочнице)))))) гы)))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня.. Для тебя - обязательно...
> 
> Палантин
> Обруч
> Бежевый
> Свет
> Закипает
> Тепло
> Слышу
> ...


*Задание выполнено ..... прЫмайте...... ШЕФФФ!!!!!!*

*Словно пёрышко лёгкий - из белого пуха,
Палантин я накину на плечи.
Где же ты мой далёкий? Давно нет ни слуха.
Одиноко горят в ночи свечи.

И при мысли об этом, становится грустно
Пред глазами всё то же кино -
В дом войду, холод в нём - без тебя в доме пусто
Как же это всё было давно!

Это осень, она лишь во всём виновата!
Нас, как листья по ветру пустив....
Шлёт во след ещё грома, глухие раскаты
И спросить нас, самих позабыв.

И зачем же скажи, нужно было расстаться?
Закипает обида ключём.
Может можно ещё, может сможет так статься,
Мы любовь нашу снова вернём!

Тихо-тихо придёт и останется с нами,
Только ты не молчи, отзовись.
Свет свечи, для тебя пусть горит он ночами,
Ну а ты, мне как прежде, приснись.

Ты и я - мы с тобой отдыхали на море.
Светло-бежевый пляжа песок.....
Но, вдруг обруч сожмёт мое сердце до боли,
И рука мнёт промокший платок.

Снова слышу твой голос, родной и далёкий,
От него мне, как прежде тепло.
Где ты бродишь по свету, как я, одинокий?
Возвращайся, тебя жду давно!

Плачет осень, холодные слёзы роняя,
Будто просит прощенья за всё.....
Ведь надежда последней всегда умирает
Мы с тобой будем вместе ещё!*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*PAN*,
Таксь......а де приёмная комиссия?))))))) Спрашивается.... зачем спешила?))))))
Паш, что, не принимается?))))

----------


## PAN

> Паш, что, не принимается?))))


Принимается... :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## mrwoody

Ну, дайте, чтоль, заданьицо! :rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вера,
Заяц,
Пила,
Солнце,
Амеба,
Омон,
Красота,
Ванна,
Торпеда,
Лампа,
След,
Зелень,
Воздух

----------


## mrwoody

> Вера,
> Заяц,
> Пила,
> Солнце,
> Амеба,
> Омон,
> Красота,
> Ванна,
> Торпеда,
> ...


*Вера* в *ванне* под *лампой* *пила* от отчаяния
И *торпеду* на *солнце* пустила нечаянно.
*Зайцы* *зелень* жуя разглядели лишь в *воздухе* *след*
Сотен тысяч *амёб*. *Красота*. А *ОМОН*а всё нет.

----------


## PAN

*mrwoody*,
Наконец-то проявился...:biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

*PAN*,
 Ходи! Твой ход :)

----------

